# Super Slide Floor Separation Problem



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We have a 28 FRLS. I noticed the last time that I pulled the slide in that the floor on the rear side of the slide has separated, at the front (inside) from the wall. I put my hand down the separation, and could feel a screw. My thought is that the floor is screwed into the wall studs, possibly in this instance with a single screw, and it has let go. Has anyone had this problem, and is there a simple solution to fixing it? Thanks in advance for any help.









Phil


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you post any picture of the failure?


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll take the camera over tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I had the same problem with my RQS. The first camping trip I took, I stood on the floor of the slide while it was in the "in" position, and heard a "pop". When I ran the slide out, i noted that the carpet had a small pull in it, and found that a screw had pulled out from the floor, where it would attach to the wall and the head was exposed and grabbed the carpet. With the slide in the out position, I crawled under the slide and found the offending screw had stripped out. I went to the hardware store, and bought the next size up, and with some wood glue re-set the new screw. I also ran a second screw 2 inches out near the other, to re-enforce the area. 4 years later, no problems. I still avoid stepping on the floor of the slide when she's in though...


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the floor. 















I'm going to run the slide out and see if I can find the screw, and will attempt to glue and screw with a larger screw.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the picture...that REALLY clears things up.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same issue happen as C&H describes. What I ended up doing to repair it was, with the slide 'in', wedge the floor up flush to the bottom of the upright, drill a couple holes horizontally through the metal piece along the bottom (drilling towards the rear of the trailer). Then I screwed in a couple of 1.5" wood screws. Then the fun part was to remove the screw that was hanging out the bottom. Hopefully it is accessible with the slide 'out' This holds the floor up securely now.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yes, I had the same problem with my RQS. The first camping trip I took, I stood on the floor of the slide while it was in the "in" position, and heard a "pop". When I ran the slide out, i noted that the carpet had a small pull in it, and found that a screw had pulled out from the floor, where it would attach to the wall and the head was exposed and grabbed the carpet. With the slide in the out position, I crawled under the slide and found the offending screw had stripped out. I went to the hardware store, and bought the next size up, and with some wood glue re-set the new screw. I also ran a second screw 2 inches out near the other, to re-enforce the area. 4 years later, no problems. I still avoid stepping on the floor of the slide when she's in though...


 Did the same as this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I still avoid stepping on the floor of the slide when she's in!!!! ME TOO


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ditto had the same issue on my 32bhds from stepping on it.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Stepping on it seems to be the underlying issue. Mine sits real close to flush when in but I can see where it could be loaded if stepped on just near the edge. I wonder how many screws are in there to start with.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, as always on Outbackers... solutions are shown. Thanks everyone! The floor is now tightly screwed to the walls. We used 3 1/2 inch screws to replace the 2 inch that had pulled out. We replaced 3, and all of them pulled in tight. So, we'll keep off the floor when it's pulled in... and don't expect any more problems.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Stepping on it seems to be the underlying issue. Mine sits real close to flush when in but I can see where it could be loaded if stepped on just near the edge. I wonder how many screws are in there to start with.


I checked when I was under there (when the slide is out, you can see the 3/4 inch plywood that Keystone covers with some form of waterproof membrane) and I want to say it was either 6 or 7 per side. When my slide is in, there is about a 1 1/2 inch gap between the slide floor and trailer floor.


----------

